

Intel shows off 1 TFLOP/s computing power on a single chip (Knight's corner) - sylviebarak
http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4230708/Exclusive-Video--Intel-s-Knight-s-Corner

======
Stumpy1964
Cool scoop for the EETimes team

